# eigene Chardaten löschen?



## Keltor (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wird bei euch eigentlich auch der Accountname gespeichert?
Und wie kann man seine Charakter wieder löschen lassen?
Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Drops übertragen.

Ist es möglich bzw angedacht das man nur 1 oder 2 Charakter "freigibt"?
Meine ganzen Twinks sollen garnicht da rein.

Gruß

Keltor

edit
ach und wann werden die daten immer aktualisiert?
vorgestern hats geklappt, gestern nicht :/


----------



## Alucardx (15. Juli 2005)

wenns nach dem geht müssten ne menge alter chars die gelöscht wurden nich in der DB rumschwirren XD


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

Accuountname wird generell nicht gespeicht. Zudem ist es nicht möglich Chars zu löschen, zumindest nicht ohne das zutun von uns.


----------



## Keltor (18. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Accuountname wird generell nicht gespeicht. Zudem ist es nicht möglich Chars zu löschen, zumindest nicht ohne das zutun von uns.
> [post="96304"][/post]​


Das mit dem Accountnamen ist schonmal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vieleicht sollte man alle Chars löschen(oder löschmarkieren?) die länger als 4 Wochen nicht eingelogt wurden.
Würde Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

Eine automtische Löschung wid kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (19. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Eine automtische Löschung wid kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAS ist eine verdammt gute Idee um die DB zu entlasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings währ ich nicht für 4 sondern eher 8 wochen :/

Gruß Alu


----------



## Keltor (19. Juli 2005)

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
man hat keine möglichkeit nur die drops zu übertragen
man MUSS mindestens die basics seiner chars mit übermitteln

könnte man das auch optional machen?
ehrlich gesagt bin ich garnichit so sehr darauf erpicht das meine charakter im inet landen

Drops dagegen würde ich gerne weiterhin übertragen

oder geht es doch irgendwie?


----------

